# Redunanz für Stern-Dreieck Antriebe



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine Frage an die Norm-Spezialisten.
Wenn ich eine Sterndreieck-Schaltung eines Antriebes
habe, kann ich die schon als Redunant ansehen dadurch
das zum laufen des Anriebes immer 2 Schütze anziehen 
müssen....?
Die Schütze werden in der Not-Halt Schaltung zurück
geführt, siehe PDF.

Anhang anzeigen test_1.pdf


oder 
muss ich in jedem Fall ein zweites Schütz setzen wie im
folgenden PDF.

Anhang anzeigen test_2.pdf



gruß helmut


----------



## Proxy (15 Juni 2009)

Schlagt mich nicht wenns nicht stimmt aber meines wissens, muss man das Gerät spannungslos schalten bei Not-Aus. Ausnahme FU die man Momentenfrei schalten kann in Safty-Ausführung.

In deinen Fall ist das PDF 2 das richtige.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juni 2009)

Nein ich schlage nicht, keine Angst.
Es ist ja kein Not-Aus sonder Not-Halt davor wäre ja noch
mal ein Hauptschalter mit den ich die ganze Maschine aus-
schalten und somit Spannungsfrei schalten kann.

Würde das dann ausreiche....?


----------



## jabba (15 Juni 2009)

Welche Kat, was sagt die Gefährdungsanalyse?

Wenn Du Kat 3 benötigst muss davor noch ein Schütz , du musst ja zwei Schütze in Reihe haben, die ist bei SD nicht der Fall.


----------



## Sockenralf (15 Juni 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Welche Kat, was sagt die Gefährdungsanalyse?
> 
> Wenn Du Kat 3 benötigst muss davor noch ein Schütz , du musst ja zwei Schütze in Reihe haben, die ist bei SD nicht der Fall.


 

Hallo,

das stimmt so nicht

Man braucht 2 unabhängige Kriterien, die abschalten.

Wir haben auch Maschinen, da ist das mit einem Schütz nach dem Umrichter und der RFG des Umrichters gemacht (mit Zustimmung (glaube) des TÜV´s)


MfG


----------



## jabba (15 Juni 2009)

Also hast du zwei Kanäle
1. Kanal Schütz
2. Kanal  Freigabe FU

Also ist das wenn weitere Bedingungen eingehalten werden Kat3.

Aber wo willst Du das bei einer Stern-Dreieck machen ?

Da man bei Dreieck über beide Seiten Energie zuführt , muss für mich bei Kat3 ein Hauptschütz davor. Ansonsten habe ich keinen zweiten Kanal.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juni 2009)

min Kat 3, steht das irgendwo das die in Reihe geschaltet werden müssen?
Eigendlich sind die Schütze doch in reihe geschaltet, nur mit den Wicklungen in Reihe. Ich will ja nur sicher still setzen, nicht frei schalten. Was passiert den wenn ein Schütz kleben würde, was könnte den passieren...? Der Antrieb würde nur drehen wenn ein zweites Schütz kleben würde.


----------



## Sockenralf (15 Juni 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> min Kat 3, steht das irgendwo das die in Reihe geschaltet werden müssen?
> Eigendlich sind die Schütze doch in reihe geschaltet, nur mit den Wicklungen in Reihe. Ich will ja nur sicher still setzen, nicht frei schalten. Was passiert den wenn ein Schütz kleben würde, was könnte den passieren...? Der Antrieb würde nur drehen wenn ein zweites Schütz kleben würde.


 

Hallo,

das sehe ich auch so.

Hmmm,
irgendjemand muß das doch wissen oder schonmal gemacht haben müssen.


MfG


----------



## Safety (15 Juni 2009)

*Meinung*

Hallo also ich Versuche das mal zu Analysieren.
Was will man mit einem Not-Halt erreichen z.B. STO „Safe Torque off“ „Sicher abgeschaltetes Moment“ das bedeutet „Motor erhält keine Energie die eine Drehbewegung erzeugen kann“. Also nicht komplett Spannung weg, jetzt sind zunächst die Motorexperten gefragt. Kann wenn ein Schütz verklebt, der Motor ein Drehmoment aufbauen? Können wir erkennen wenn ein Schütz verklebt? Der Motor kann bei einem Schütz kein Moment aufbauen. Das verkleben eines Schützes erkennen wir über einen Zwangsgeführten Öffner Kontakt jedes Schützes. Auch eine Art Prozessüberwachung ist integriert, da wenn der Sternschütz oder der Dreieckschütz verschweißt es einen Kurzschluss gibt! Jetzt muss man natürlich die Schütze entsprechend auslegen. Also bei entsprechender Gefährdung und hohen PL KAT 3 oder 4 die Grundlegenden und die Bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien siehe 13849-2 Anhang D1 und D2 erfüllen das bedeutet dann z.B. Überdimensionierung der Schütze. Natürlich müssen wir auch die B10d werte der Schütze kennen und die Schalthäufigkeit und das ganz dann mal in die Sistema eingeben dann sehen wir den PL. Diagnosedeckungsgrad ist hier 99% da Rückführkreise aber ich würde alle Schütze mit einbinden.

Fazit für mich wir benötigen bei Einhaltung der in 13849 für KAT3-4 geforderten Anforderungen keinen weiteren Schütz. 
Einen Motorfehler kann man meiner Meinung ausschließen da z.B. ein Wickelungsfehler erkannt wird durch entsprechende Schutzbeschaltung. 

Das ist meine Meinung zu diesem Thema und kann durchaus Falsch sein!


----------



## istat_gb (15 Juli 2009)

Hallo, ich möchte auch mal meine Gedanken zum Ausdruck bringen und fragen, ob diese so richtig wären:

im Prinzip stimme ich Safety zu....


Redundant - also, 2 Schütze in Reihe.

Wenn ich mir das Beispel "Test2.pdf" ansehe, würde ich sagen, dass dies erfüllt ist: Ich denke, K71M und K72M sind für Rechts- / Linkslauf!? 

Wenn ich jetzt das K70M hinzuziehe habe ich egal welche Bewegung ich betrachte (linksdrehung, Rechtsdrehung) immer 2 Schütze in Reihe. Da nur allgemein die Drehbewegung betrachtet wird, könnte man ja vereinfacht sagen:

Kanal 1: K70M zur abschaltung
Kanal 2: K71M & K72M zur Abschaltung (da ja beide betrachtet werden müssen)

Einfacher und wohl auch "besser" wäre natürlich, vor oder nach dem K70M ein weiteres zu setzen.


André


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juli 2009)

istat_gb schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Beispel "Test2.pdf" ansehe, würde ich sagen, dass dies erfüllt ist: Ich denke, K71M und K72M sind für Rechts- / Linkslauf!?


 
Nein, die Zeichnungen zeigen eine Klassische Stern-Dreieck-Schaltung, keine Wendeschützschaltung.




istat_gb schrieb:


> Einfacher und wohl auch "besser" wäre natürlich, vor oder nach dem K70M ein weiteres zu setzen.


 
Ziel dieser Diskussion war es, von meiner Seite das K70M zu sparen und trotzdem sicher Still zu setzen. Noch ein zusätzliches Abschaltschütz zu K70M kommt nicht in Frage.


----------



## istat_gb (16 Juli 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Nein, die Zeichnungen zeigen eine Klassische Stern-Dreieck-Schaltung, keine Wendeschützschaltung.


 
Ja, wenn ich beim ersten mal richtig geschaut hätte, wäre es mir bestimmt aufgefallen - das passiert halt, wenn man im Zeitdruck noch unbedingt auf eine Frage antworten will!

OK, also, hierbei würde ich aber dann trotzdem sagen, dass es eigtl OK wäre, da wir ja immernoch (mindestens) 2 Schütze ihaben, die zusammen funktionieren müssen - also Redundanz.


André


----------



## Safety (16 Juli 2009)

Ich habe weiter oben versucht das rein nach Norm zubewerten. Aber ich würde auch noch einen Schütz davor setzen, damit ich meinem Nick gerecht werde.


----------



## Dumbledore (17 Juli 2009)

oops Fehler ...


----------

